# Critique MORE of my katas



## ThatOneCanadian (Nov 13, 2021)

A few things to keep in mind:
-My left knee has had multiple dislocations, making it dangerous for me to move it in certain ways.
-At some points, I need to shuffle backward due to space limitations.
-I acknowledge that the crossblock+backfist combination in my Jion looks kind of strange. 

Password is "kata".


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 13, 2021)

Well, I don't think you look stiff.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 13, 2021)

You can throw 3 punches in the following ways:

- fast, fast, fast.
- fast, slow, fast.
- slow, fast, fast,
- ...

Which one is better?

IMO, form is like music. You need to add in the art part into it.

Can you integrate the end of your current move with the beginning of your next move?

In other words, instead of

- throw a punch,
- freeze your punch in the thin air,
- do your next move,

why don't you throw a punch, pull back your punch (in fast speed) and do your next move right way? If you pull your punch back fast, you will go through your form as one single unit smoothly (instead of 1,2,3,4 , 1,2,3,4, and still 1,2,3,4 ...), and you will never freeze your punch into the thin air.

Many years ago, I met my teacher's young brother in Beijing. He threw a punch on my chest and pull back. His punch pulling created a vacuum in front of my chest. It caused my shirt to fly toward him. After that day, I always want to be able to punch, pull punch back fast enough to cause a vacuum. I no longer wanted to free my punch into the thin air.

Example of the end of your current move is the beginning of your next move (punch pulling):

https://i.postimg.cc/7ZnSRYtB/my-shao-hu-yen-1.gif


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 13, 2021)

So keep in mind that I practice a different style from you. I watched the first 4 minutes of this.

I think you look too perfect. Meaning I think that each of your moves is exactly what's intended that move to be. This might not seem like an issue (and if you do competition forms, probably isn't), but it means that your back and lats are holding all the tension that's required to make the forms as perfect as they are. But it also slows down your reaction to your next move/form slightly, and your response if there was an actual opponent that you're responding to.
Relaxing your shoulders, and letting them just kind of hang loose, probably won't earn you competition forms, but will help your general flow. And help you with actual sparring/fighting further down the line.

I hope that makes sense, because I'm not sure how much better to explain it. Perhaps someone on here will do a better job than I


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 13, 2021)

Ok, I’m a kung fu guy and don’t know your kata, and don’t know the competition parameters that will help your win with your kata.  So take my comments with a bit of salt.  

It does look tense to me.  I’m not sure how to explain it.  It must looks like you are doing everything with great effort, rather than using proper structure and technique.  Those elements may be there, but you aren’t trusting them and are trying to muscle on top of it, which destroys the structure and technique.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 13, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I think you look too perfect.


This remind me one day A made a comment on B's form, "Your form is so perfect, there are 6 bow-arrow stances in your form, each and every bow-arrow stance look exactly the same".

B was very happy from A's comment. What A really tried to say was, "You did not modify your stance to meet the rest of your body's need."


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 13, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> This remind me one day A made a comment on B's form, "Your form is so perfect, there are 6 bow-arrow stances in your form, each and every bow-arrow stance look exactly the same".
> 
> B was very happy from A's comment. What A really tried to say was, "You did not modify your stance to meet the rest of your body's need."


That's a great way of putting it.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Nov 14, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> like music. You need to add in the art part into it


True.  This was one of my points in the other related thread.


Kung Fu Wang said:


> go through your form as one single unit smoothly (instead of 1,2,3,4 , 1,2,3,4, and still 1,2,3,4 ...


Agree.  Too mechanical.  No personality.  No artistic interpretation. The katas seem just a collection of techniques.  Your form is too monochrome.  Needs more color and more flow.  

I know you're training for kata competition, but any decent brown belt can execute good technique. You need to put yourself into the kata to set yourself apart from the others.

_Consider the following two sentences:  I walked outside at night.  I quickly strode outside into the dark foreboding night.  See the difference?  Add some adverbs and adjectives to your kata!  _


Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> think you look too perfect. Meaning I think that each of your moves is exactly what's intended that move to be.


Your back is too stiff.  Looks like you've got an iron rod up your a** and fused to your spine.   (best way I can describe it)  The body should be more supple. Your videos would be good for a step by step instructional video to learn the individual techniques, but as a kata, see my above comments.

OP - It looks like you're a brown belt.  In my view, brown belt requires good technical skill, so I think you've earned that.  But to get a black belt, I would require sanding down all the rough edges and acquire the qualities I've highlighted above and in my earlier related posts.

Good luck with your further development!


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (Nov 14, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> True.  This was one of my points in the other related thread.
> 
> Agree.  Too mechanical.  No personality.  No artistic interpretation. The katas seem just a collection of techniques.  Your form is too monochrome.  Needs more color and more flow.
> 
> ...


So I basically didn't earn my black belt is what you're saying? Should I ask my sensei to demote me?


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Great stuff man, thanks for posting!

Love your crispness and explosiveness, really good.

I only personally knew maybe 75% of them but just some thoughts:

- I'm not sure if this is taught in your style so please ignore if so, but when stepping forward in zenkutsu dachi, just watch that front foot turning out prior to stepping. Zenkutsu dachi you really want to keep that foot still to consolidate your intention and structure as you drive forward. When you pivot the front out it can leave you in a weird space and stance of not really having much coherence in what you're doing.
BUT in some styles they actually do purposefully pivot the foot out for other reasons so all good if that's the case. And also it may be related to your knee issue you mentioned too.

- Definitely I see that you're leaning back as you punch and with other techniques too (eg manji uke). This really messes up putting your whole body mass and power into the punch. To counteract this think more of pivoting on your FRONT hip axis (think of the imagery of closing the door at that hip) instead of your back hip axis (which makes you lean away from the direction of your strike).

- Wonderful Wankan kata man! It's a kata I'm obsessed with at the moment haha. Just be wary of the mae geri oi tsuki section that you don't bob up and down, keep your head level. Think "stay low and hug the mat". Loved the tate shuto, creating the compreeeeeession and release into the punches.

- Really enjoyed your Hangetsu, beautiful, and can feel your energy and intention. I would allow more torque and twisting at the waist in the opening punch movements. So keeping the hips still, but like coiling a spring with the punches. Really great expansion and contraction. Hangetsu dachi maybe too wide? And back foot out at too much of angle? But maybe not, hard to see haha.

-Enjoyed your Kanku Dai! Yeah just watch that leaning back... you can really see when it gets quite extreme it really effects your body structure, alignment and balance definitely.

-Very nice Nijushiho, great contrasts there and nice flow. That kata to me is all about smooth flow.

All just my thoughts so take them with a grain of salt. Well done man coming along nicely!


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 14, 2021)

ThatOneSyrian said:


> So I basically didn't earn my black belt is what you're saying? Should I ask my sensei to demote me?


I feel he's speaking more in relation to progressing. To sand off and polish things.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Nov 14, 2021)

ThatOneSyrian said:


> So I basically didn't earn my black belt is what you're saying? Should I ask my sensei to demote me?


No.  I thought your belt was brown.  You have speed and power and seem to be technically correct for the most part.  That's _my _general standard for brown.  _My_ standard for black is having some of the qualities I detailed such as a looseness or suppleness to the body and some of your own feeling into it - Less robotic (including facial expression which is an indicator) and more flow.  _Your _sensei has his own standards which is fine.  There are many black belts less skilled than you.

I'm just saying (sometimes bluntly, but hey, we can take a hit) that if you stay locked in that mechanical mindset, your further progress will be impeded.  I've given you a goodly number of suggestions on where and how you can improve in this area, others have posted similar views and videos that illustrate some of these concepts.  Be flexible in both body and mind.


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (Nov 14, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> No.  I thought your belt was brown.  You have speed and power and seem to be technically correct for the most part.  That's _my _general standard for brown.  _My_ standard for black is having some of the qualities I detailed such as a looseness or suppleness to the body and some of your own feeling into it - Less robotic (including facial expression which is an indicator) and more flow.  _Your _sensei has his own standards which is fine.  There are many black belts less skilled than you.
> 
> I'm just saying (sometimes bluntly, but hey, we can take a hit) that if you stay locked in that mechanical mindset, your further progress will be impeded.  I've given you a goodly number of suggestions on where and how you can improve in this area, others have posted similar views and videos that illustrate some of these concepts.  Be flexible in both body and mind.


I'm sorry for the misunderstanding. I'll put forth your advice and try to give more flavor to my technique.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 14, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> This remind me one day A made a comment on B's form, "Your form is so perfect, there are 6 bow-arrow stances in your form, each and every bow-arrow stance look exactly the same".
> 
> B was very happy from A's comment. What A really tried to say was, "You did not modify your stance to meet the rest of your body's need."


 


Flying Crane said:


> Ok, I’m a kung fu guy and don’t know your kata, and don’t know the competition parameters that will help your win with your kata.  So take my comments with a bit of salt.
> 
> It does look tense to me.  I’m not sure how to explain it.  It must looks like you are doing everything with great effort, rather than using proper structure and technique.  Those elements may be there, but you aren’t trusting them and are trying to muscle on top of it, which destroys the structure and technique.



From another different style -- first, there's no logical rhythm and flow; you're fast in places, slow in others, and you pause at times (like after a block) that I look for you to move quickly into the counter strike.  But that might be how you're trained and what is expected...  It's just not how I would teach them.

That said -- these two quotes are getting at the tension issue. Your whole body is tense, and it shows most easily in the upper body and shoulders.  They're rigid, and impede the movement.  There are different types of tension, two being flowing and locking to find a term for them.  Flowing tension moves through the technique.  You might think of the continuous effort of a bench press as an outside example.  It's got a place and there are times to use it -- but it removes the element of rhythm from your kata, because it's hard to alter the course once started.  Locking or explosive tension hits at key moments, then releases.  An outside comparison might be pushing a car; once you break the initial friction and get it rolling, it takes much less energy to maintain the motion, right?  If you can learn to lock at the end of the technique, then release as you move to the next, you'll develop a different explosiveness.


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (Nov 14, 2021)

jks9199 said:


> From another different style -- first, there's no logical rhythm and flow; you're fast in places, slow in others, and you pause at times (like after a block) that I look for you to move quickly into the counter strike.  But that might be how you're trained and what is expected...  It's just not how I would teach them.
> 
> That said -- these two quotes are getting at the tension issue. Your whole body is tense, and it shows most easily in the upper body and shoulders.  They're rigid, and impede the movement.  There are different types of tension, two being flowing and locking to find a term for them.  Flowing tension moves through the technique.  You might think of the continuous effort of a bench press as an outside example.  It's got a place and there are times to use it -- but it removes the element of rhythm from your kata, because it's hard to alter the course once started.  Locking or explosive tension hits at key moments, then releases.  An outside comparison might be pushing a car; once you break the initial friction and get it rolling, it takes much less energy to maintain the motion, right?  If you can learn to lock at the end of the technique, then release as you move to the next, you'll develop a different explosiveness.


The main problem is that I am actively trying to do this whole release/contraction thing, and I am actively trying to stay relaxed and flowing. It's not that I am unaware of the issue, rather that it is seemingly impossible to fix it, even if I devote all of my focus to fixing it. Either I am completely misunderstanding the instructions or I am physically incapable of this type of movement.

To make a poetic analogy: I keep pressing the gas but the car won't move.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Nov 14, 2021)

ThatOneSyrian said:


> Either I am completely misunderstanding the instructions or I am physically incapable of this type of movement.


"You cannot teach one not ready to learn."  Your brain may be ready, willing and able to learn, but your body may not.  IMO, this is your obstacle.  It may take another thousand, or three, katas before _your body starts to teach itself.  _

Check out those videos of experts who have great body motion and try to _absorb that feeling.  It's not intellectual or technical_ - it's body feel. Approach it that way.


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (Nov 14, 2021)

I tried to apply multiple pieces of advice - doing the kata right after a hard workout, keeping the back loose, expansion/contraction - but it doesn't seem to have done much.






If even this kata ends up being stiff or tense, I'm just gonna either a.) just stay tense and cope with it or b.) quit doing kata altogether and thereby abandon competition. There is no conceivable way I can be more relaxed than this.

Password is "kata" again.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Nov 14, 2021)

ThatOneSyrian said:


> I tried to apply multiple pieces of advice - doing the kata right after a hard workout, keeping the back loose, expansion/contraction - but it doesn't seem to have done much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do look more relaxed.  That's good.  But. Rather. Than. Being. So. Robotic, put some varied rhythm into it.  Get excited about fighting those imaginary guys like maybe you did pretending you were Bruce Lee or a Ninja Turtle as a kid.  Just don't "recite" the kata - interpret and _express_ it.


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (Nov 14, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> You do look more relaxed.  That's good.  But. Rather. Than. Being. So. Robotic, put some varied rhythm into it.  Get excited about fighting those imaginary guys like maybe you did pretending you were Bruce Lee or a Ninja Turtle as a kid.  Just don't "recite" the kata - interpret and _express_ it.


I don't know what you mean by this. You mean block, punch, pause, block punch   vs.   block, punch, block, punch?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 14, 2021)

ThatOneSyrian said:


> If even this kata ends up being stiff or tense, I'm just gonna either a.) just stay tense and cope with it or b.) quit doing kata altogether and thereby abandon competition. There is no conceivable way I can be more relaxed than this.


Let's talk about this form. Have you considered that this is a stiff form to start with?

 In your form, you have either

- step in, downward block, or
- step in, punch.

There exist no other techniques. Do you really need to train this form in order to "repeat the same technique over and over"?

I don't understand why did the form creator create this form. To repeat the same move 10 times doesn't make it a form.

Can you do your form as fast (step in block), fast (step in punch), slow (step in block) ... The fast, fast, slow, fast, fast, slow, ... pattern can make your form more relax.

Also instead of doing step in block, step in punch as 2 separate moves, you may do step in, block, punch as 1 move in "lighting speed". You then relax (slow down), and do your next combo in another "lighting speed".


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 14, 2021)

ThatOneSyrian said:


> I tried to apply multiple pieces of advice - doing the kata right after a hard workout, keeping the back loose, expansion/contraction - but it doesn't seem to have done much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, looking good!

Just know it won't be a one quick fix sorta thing. Relaxation is something SO many people struggle with, and it's been one of my primary focuses the last few years. So it may take some time, just keep in mind as an intention that you want your karate to be more natural, fluid, with a sense of ease. This doesn't mean floppy, still with a balance of soft and hard, but think of it like the points of tension more as points of "connection". And that they are merely points of inflection along a continuum. Like one line of music that rises and falls, with differing emphases along the way. Kata are so similar to pieces of music...

Even think of relaxation as your base operating platform. That's your foundation upon which all technique comes from and returns to. It's helpful these little symbolic analogies as it makes certain imprints into your consciousness, and we can often relate to them better than simply practical instructions of "do this, don't do that." And like @isshinryuronin said earlier, it's very much more about "feel". Have those slower session where you explore this deeply.

Seriously, don't give up. This line of inquiry of learning naturalness and relaxation will extend far, far beyond just karate and will legitimately influence the rest of your day-to-day life.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 14, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> You do look more relaxed.  That's good.  But. Rather. Than. Being. So. Robotic, put some varied rhythm into it.  Get excited about fighting those imaginary guys like maybe you did pretending you were Bruce Lee or a Ninja Turtle as a kid.  Just don't "recite" the kata - interpret and _express_ it.


Also just as a side note (and you may be aware already), Taikyoku kata tend to be the more basic kata that can be rather metronomic and start-stop, with little scope for creativity and individual expression or rhythmic changes. It can be done, but yeah I think he may have been more just getting that tension and release between techniques feel for this one. But definitely agree in general what you said! 👍🏻


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 14, 2021)

Japanese one-person kata tend to be taught in a very sequential method -- not broken into segments or flows, but 1,2,3... until the last move.  See, for example, this chart:


			http://medien.budopedia.de/images/thumb/e/e3/TaikyokuShodan.jpg/300px-TaikyokuShodan.jpg
		


But what if you look at that kata for a moment, and start to figure out where the sequences begin and end.  Usually, a block will start a sequence, and a strike or kick end it.  Then use that structure to give your kata a rhythm or flow...  Instead of running metronomically from start to finish, you might 1-2-3...pause...4-5, and so on.  Let the applications influence your performance.


----------



## wab25 (Nov 15, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> In your form, you have either
> 
> - step in, downward block, or
> - step in, punch.
> ...


The creator of this kata was Funakoshi. (also the creator of Shotokan Karate) And there are a few more things in there that are being practiced. There are the 90 degree turns, the 180 degree turns and the 270 degree turns. The emphasis of this kata, in my opinion, is movement in the front stance, body unification, power generation, timing, balance and precise footwork. Understand that this is the first kata a student learns. So, the front stance will be new, as will the techniques. This introduces the basic fundamental ideas of Shotokan, on a very basic level... designed for beginners.

This is why I don't believe kata or forms should be looked at as dictionaries... here are all the moves in my art. They should be looked at as essays that talk about things related to the art. I don't believe that I have used the word "mustang" on this forum yet. I have not needed to use that word, in order to express what I wanted to communicate here. That does not mean that I do not know that word, or how to spell it or even how to use it effectively in communicating. When studying a kata or form, you should be reading and trying to understand what the author was saying. Not concluding that the author had no other words to use, besides the ones he put into this essay. If the author repeats himself, it may be because it was important. If the author repeats himself, it may be because it was important.

In fact, right here in this discussion, we have someone trying to learn to relax between the powerful techniques. As he has stated, learning that simple thing is taking him a while and great effort. (this is like the 3rd thread here he has started on it, in addition to who knows how much additional effort he has put in) Why complicate the transmission of this idea, with many more techniques and combinations, when these few are sufficient to communicate these ideas? This is in fact, a perfect kata to practice the ideas that the OP investigating, because it is so simple and repetitive. It is a great medium to use to explore expansion and contraction, hard and soft, fast and slow, breathing, connecting one technique to the other...

In all fairness to the OP, the difference between him and thousands of other martial artists... is that he recognizes his issue, and is trying to understand it and fix it. Its much easier to find a different teacher, who will accept what you are doing, without having to change or grow. I see this get done way too often, by way too many "martial artists." But he chooses to work on it, to improve what he is doing. The reality is that most of the people offering him ideas, have had to go through similar things... some of us still are going through these learning phases.


----------



## wab25 (Nov 15, 2021)

@ThatOneSyrian you never answered the question about your front foot in the front stance. Are you supposed to be opening it before you move forward? In the Shotokan that I study, that is a no-no and I know that, because it has been very hard for me to break the same habit that you have... opening it before you move forward. But, is that how your style does it?


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (Nov 15, 2021)

wab25 said:


> @ThatOneSyrian you never answered the question about your front foot in the front stance. Are you supposed to be opening it before you move forward? In the Shotokan that I study, that is a no-no and I know that, because it has been very hard for me to break the same habit that you have... opening it before you move forward. But, is that how your style does it?


My style does not have us open it when we move forward. However, I don't follow this rule because I am afraid my knee will dislocate - something that has happened twice now during non-kata pursuits - due to the twisting. I disregard plenty of rules during both kata and kumite to preserve my knee. My stances, for example, are very high because I'm afraid that lowering them will cause me to slip (and thereby mess up the knee again).


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 15, 2021)

Let's not talking about "style" for a moment. Do you think the following 2 clips can give you any fresh idea (instead of step forward, you hop forward)?

1. Back hand punch:

https://i.postimg.cc/zvT5QsX5/Adam-cross.gif

2. Leading hand punch:

https://i.postimg.cc/3J9zw8qV/Adam-punch.gif


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (Nov 15, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Let's not talking about "style" for a moment. Do you think the following 2 clips can give you any fresh idea (instead of step forward, you hop forward)?
> 
> 1. Back hand punch:
> 
> ...


I have tried this but raising up to hop forward is frowned upon by my instructor. It does add power to the technique and if it was my decision, I would definitely do it with each technique.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 15, 2021)

ThatOneSyrian said:


> I have tried this but raising up to hop forward is frowned upon by my instructor. It does add power to the technique and if it was my decision, I would definitely do it with each technique.


The "dynamic punch" is harder to do than the "static punch". It's a training that you coordinate your punch with your front foot landing. The other advantage of this is it can cover more distance. The forward hop will force your to relax during the hopping.

https://i.postimg.cc/xjxNK7c7/Adam-dynamic-punch-1.gif


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 15, 2021)

wab25 said:


> The creator of this kata was Funakoshi. (also the creator of Shotokan Karate) And there are a few more things in there that are being practiced. There are the 90 degree turns, the 180 degree turns and the 270 degree turns. The emphasis of this kata, in my opinion, is movement in the front stance, body unification, power generation, timing, balance and precise footwork. Understand that this is the first kata a student learns. So, the front stance will be new, as will the techniques. This introduces the basic fundamental ideas of Shotokan, on a very basic level... designed for beginners.
> 
> This is why I don't believe kata or forms should be looked at as dictionaries... here are all the moves in my art. They should be looked at as essays that talk about things related to the art. I don't believe that I have used the word "mustang" on this forum yet. I have not needed to use that word, in order to express what I wanted to communicate here. That does not mean that I do not know that word, or how to spell it or even how to use it effectively in communicating. When studying a kata or form, you should be reading and trying to understand what the author was saying. Not concluding that the author had no other words to use, besides the ones he put into this essay. If the author repeats himself, it may be because it was important. If the author repeats himself, it may be because it was important.
> 
> ...


Very, very well said @wab25 , a wealth of insight in your post. Especially about kata. So many see the kata and just attach a surface level understanding, a literal interpretation and also noting stuff that's not in there, concluding therefore it won't. Each one to me is a vehicle and tool of exploring and honing in on inherent principles.

What you said about Taikyoku kata is spot on too. Even to this day I practice it even though I learned it 16 years ago or so, it offers such benefit.

And yeah to me it's a credit to those who keep questioning, delving, practicing, learning in order to become better. It's an aspect of the "do" that there are no quick fixes, that patience is paramount, that there is so much enrichment to be found in that process of deep practice, rather than just wanting an objective outcome.

Have always loved Funakoshi Sensei's quote: “Although the doorway is small, go deeply inward.”


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 17, 2021)

wab25 said:


> The creator of this kata was Funakoshi. (also the creator of Shotokan Karate) And there are a few more things in there that are being practiced. There are the 90 degree turns, the 180 degree turns and the 270 degree turns. The emphasis of this kata, in my opinion, is movement in the front stance, body unification, power generation, timing, balance and precise footwork. Understand that this is the first kata a student learns. So, the front stance will be new, as will the techniques. This introduces the basic fundamental ideas of Shotokan, on a very basic level... designed for beginners.
> 
> This is why I don't believe kata or forms should be looked at as dictionaries... here are all the moves in my art. They should be looked at as essays that talk about things related to the art. I don't believe that I have used the word "mustang" on this forum yet. I have not needed to use that word, in order to express what I wanted to communicate here. That does not mean that I do not know that word, or how to spell it or even how to use it effectively in communicating. When studying a kata or form, you should be reading and trying to understand what the author was saying. Not concluding that the author had no other words to use, besides the ones he put into this essay. If the author repeats himself, it may be because it was important. If the author repeats himself, it may be because it was important.
> 
> ...


This may be the best post I have ever read on this forum. Well done!


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 17, 2021)

ThatOneSyrian said:


> A few things to keep in mind:
> -My left knee has had multiple dislocations, making it dangerous for me to move it in certain ways.
> -At some points, I need to shuffle backward due to space limitations.
> -I acknowledge that the crossblock+backfist combination in my Jion looks kind of strange.
> ...


The post says I need a password to watch the video. Is it still available to view?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 17, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> The post says I need a password to watch the video. Is it still available to view?


password is kata


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (Nov 18, 2021)

So apparently the "relaxation continuum" goes as follows:
1.) Contract back/lats but relax shoulders.
2.) Throw technique while still relaxed.
3.) Tense EVERYTHING at the end...
4.) ...but only for a brief milisecond, releasing all tension in EVERYTHING (including back and lats), immediately afterward.

This last part I had no idea about and someone kindly explained it to me the other day. I thought that you only relax the shoulders/arm at step 4, not *literally everything*. Gonna try to apply it. Hopefully anyone with the same problem can observe this thread and see how I gradually fix my mistakes, learning how to do it themselves.


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (Nov 23, 2021)

One more "super secret thingy" I discovered:

Literally focusing all the tension to your leg muscles and pretty much only thinking about your leg movement helps you relax the upper body. I like to imagine that I'm sprinting for a brief second when throwing a technique, yet still keeping my legs rooted onto the ground, if that makes sense.


----------



## wab25 (Nov 23, 2021)

ThatOneSyrian said:


> My style does not have us open it when we move forward. However, I don't follow this rule because I am afraid my knee will dislocate - something that has happened twice now during non-kata pursuits - due to the twisting. I disregard plenty of rules during both kata and kumite to preserve my knee. My stances, for example, are very high because I'm afraid that lowering them will cause me to slip (and thereby mess up the knee again).


Next question... have you had a doctor or sports trainer confirm this?

In the front stance, when you move forward, the front foot is supposed to pull... not be a passive post that you push your weight onto. I suspect this is why the back leg is to remain straight in front stance... it forces you to pull your body forward with the front leg rather then pushing your body forward with the back.

By opening your foot first, you are introducing a twist to the shin and knee. If you would try to pull yourself forward... this is most likely a worse position to be in. With the foot straight, there are no twisting forces involved... your knee and ankle flex in the way that they are designed to flex. I would think that this would put a lot less risk of injury to your knee.

Even if you are modifying so that you do not pull with the front foot... you are still twisting the shin at the knee to move your foot out of the way. I suspect this compromises the structure of your lead leg... adding another force to your knee... a force that your knee is not ideally able to deal with. In keeping the front foot straight, you would keep better structure, by not introducing the rotation below the knee... again allowing the knee and ankle to bend in ways that they are meant to bend.

I naturally have duck feet. This has been quite a struggle for me. (it still is a struggle for... I say has, but more correctly, this is still a struggle for me  ) While it does feel "weird" at first... it also feels more solid and structurally sound. You just have to get used to it.

Again, I reiterate, check with a doctor or sports trainer that knows your history with your knee, before following the advice of some guy on the internet. But, if you are making this modification to save your knee, without the advice of said doctor or sports trainer, it might be worth your knee to ask.

If you do have feed back from a doctor that opening is worse, do please share... I for one, would love to learn the why of that explanation. I guess the big take away here is to make sure with a doctor or trainer, that any changes you are making are actually for the better, in protecting your knee.


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (Nov 24, 2021)

wab25 said:


> Next question... have you had a doctor or sports trainer confirm this?
> 
> In the front stance, when you move forward, the front foot is supposed to pull... not be a passive post that you push your weight onto. I suspect this is why the back leg is to remain straight in front stance... it forces you to pull your body forward with the front leg rather then pushing your body forward with the back.
> 
> ...


I am considering seeing a doctor about this but on the other hand, I have been experimenting with not moving the knee these past few days and it seems to not be causing any problems. Maybe it's just an irrational fear.


----------

